# Games of the Month: October 2011



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Somehow I forgot to do this for like 3 months. I guess I've just been busy or something. Or summer has made me lazy. But regardless, I'm back on track baby!

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! <b>Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.</b> You can also do write-ups for games not bolded or games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff. 


Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad. 
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America. 
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan. 
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Tetris Axis</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> 3DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Hudson Soft
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> October 2nd (North America), October 20th (Japan), October 21st (Europe), October 27th (Australia)
<b>Genre:</b> Puzzle
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Best 3DS game currently?
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Brief mention but no hype

<img src="http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/object/089/089858/tetris_axisboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Now this is a "killer app". I don't care what people say about needing a Mario game, a Zelda game, any of that crap, Tetris is where it's at. It's endlessly fun, easy to pick up and play from minutes to hours, and no matter how much you play it, you never get sick of it. I can't say the same for anything else. Considering Tetris is what some people feel "made the Gameboy", I think having a solid Tetris game is exactly what the 3DS needs.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Pokemon Rumble Blast</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> 3DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Ambrella
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> October 24th (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> Mashing the A button
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Oh god no
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> YEAH POKEMON

<img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/object/111/111089/3DSPokemonRumbleBlastboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I wonder what it's like to be a "hardcore" Pokemon fan at times. To actually anticipate a game like this.

It's no secret that I hate Pokemon Rumble. I played a Wii game and it was a mockery to hack and slashes and dungeon crawlers everywhere. When Dynasty Warriors is infinitely more complex than you, then there's some serious shit wrong. The last thing I want is for this game to exist, let alone be on a handheld. But if you're a hardcore Pokemon fan, I wonder how disappointing it must be to realize the first Pokemon game for a brand new Nintendo handheld is probably one of the worst spinoffs from the series.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Professor Layton and the Last Specter</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Level-5
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> October 17th (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> Puzzle
<b>My Hype Level:</b> My usual Layton thing
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> YAY LAYTON

<img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/object/143/14328893/DSProfessorLaytonAndTheLastSpecterboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Here's my usual thing on Layton. I think they're well made, but they're not my style. They bore me to death. I do like three puzzles and I get bored. I've tried hard to get into it as well as this whole "adventure" genre but it really makes my eyes heavy. But this should be the last DS Layton game (right?), so it seems like a decent send off for the system.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Dark Souls</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360
<b>Developed by:</b> From Software
<b>Published by:</b> Namco Bandai
<b>Release date:</b> October 4th (North America), October 6th (Australia), October 7th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> First Person Controller Thrower
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Seems a tad too hard for my tastes
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> LEMME HEAR IT DEMONS SOULS FANS

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/086/086621/darksouls_360boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I enjoy a difficult game now and then, but only if it's appropriately difficult. Like it has all the standard features of games nowadays, things you'd expect, but just requires you to get better at the game as it goes rather than be forced to cope with a lack of features. Demons Souls kinda felt more obtuse than difficult. It felt to me like they just omitted some things to make the game more difficult. Well, that's sorta what Yahtzee said on Zero Punctuation.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Rage</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> id Software
<b>Published by:</b> Bethesda
<b>Release date:</b> October 4th (North America), October 6th (Japan, Australia), October 7th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Because id Software has made good games in the past couple of years?
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Not a lot of hype here

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/926/926417/reage_sta_360_mboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Remember how good Doom 3 was? Return to Castle Wolfenstein? Quake 4? How they changed first person shooters? Oh, you don't? Well neither do I. Minus the Doom RPG/Wolfenstein RPG/Orcs and Elves, I really don't think they've made anything good for the longest time. They made the first person shooter but they certainly can't make it well anymore. I think it's been Valve's job to improve FPS games nowadays. Rage looks highly uninteresting and quite generic. It seems like its art is just a slapdash of other elements from other games. I just really can't see how people think this is gonna be changing FPS games forever.
</p>


<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Dead Rising 2: Off the Record</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Blue Castle Games
<b>Published by:</b> Capcom
<b>Release date:</b> October 11th (North America), October 13th (Japan, Australia), October 14th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> Braaaaaaaaaaaains.
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Dead Rising 2 with a worse main character
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably already played Dead Rising 2.

<img src="http://wirelessmedia.ign.com/wireless/image/object/105/105963/dead_rising_2_360_boxartboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">It's basically just Dead Rising 2 with some extra features and the worse of the two Dead Rising protagonists. Chuck Greene for the win. He's the Greene Machine. He's funny, witty, gets all the babes, kills zombies with style, and has an infected daughter. Like a boss. Still, it doesn't seem worth a purchase for any Dead Rising 2 player.

Now if you took the original Dead Rising and made it not suck so much (sorry to everyone but I think Dead Rising was a piece of garbage, especially in comparison to DR2), that'd be interesting.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Batman: Arkham City</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Rocksteady Studios
<b>Published by:</b> Warner Bros. Interactive
<b>Release date:</b> October 18th (North America), October 19th (Australia), October 21st (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> Action Adventure
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Arkham Asylum was fun, but...
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Na na na na na na na Batman!

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/055/055050/batman_arkham_city_ps3_final1boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Maybe I'm a real stickler, but as much as I enjoy Arkham Asylum, it was too short. I beat the game in like 7 hours. I mean people criticize Call of Duty for having 5-6 hour campaigns, but AA was only 7 hours for me. It had great ideas, great gameplay, and was true to the Batman license, but it felt like it needed expanding. Hopefully Arkham City will do just that. Not sure if I'll pick it up though, unless it goes on sale on OnLive or something.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Battlefield 3</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> DICE
<b>Published by:</b> Electronic Arts
<b>Release date:</b> October 25th (North America), October 27th (Australia), October 28th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Beta didn't impress me
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> OMG I HATE FPS GAMES

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/082/082318/battlefield_3_360.finaljpgboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I was really psyched for BF3, even though I usually don't enjoy those "war FPS" games. The graphics alone were so impressive and all I heard of Bad Company 2 was praise. So I finally nabbed some Xbox Live subscription (thanks Devin!) and played a bit of the beta, and honestly, it needs a bit of work. There were a lot of glitches, gameplay seemed basically "hide in a bush, shoot people as they go by", there felt like a definite imbalance in weapons, and you got shot twice and you died. I felt like I could take more in shots in CoD. Maybe I'm not a fan of this style of gameplay, but it just felt really disappointing. I doubt I'll be picking it up.</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Kirby's Return to Dreamland</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Wii
<b>Developed by:</b> HAL Laboratory
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> October 24th (North America), October 27th (Japan)
<b>Genre:</b> Platformer
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Should be fun
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> OMG KIRBY

<img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/object/099/099013/WiiKirbysReturnToDreamLandboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Kirby has always been a good romp of fun. Epic Yarn was pretty awesome, if not really a Kirby game, but it looks like they're patching that up with a Kirby game that's actually Kirby. It should be a fun, standard Kirby hop-and-bop game.

Scratch that, it's gonna "suck". HARR HARR HARR.</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Final Fantasy Type-0</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> Square Enix
<b>Published by:</b> Square Enix
<b>Release date:</b> October 27th (Japan)
<b>Genre:</b> RPG
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Not a fuck will be given until it is localized
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> PROWLER

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/826/826844/Final-Fantasy-Type-O_PSP_BOX-tempboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">One of the last few PSP games and probably the most ambitious PSP game to date, it looks like Type-0 is going to enjoy staying in Japan. And I really want to play it. Hopefully they'll release it for the PSN Store for us so we can all play it on the Vita.</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Corpse Party</b></div><!--h-->
<b>Platform:</b> PSP
<b>Developed by:</b> Team GrisGris/5pb
<b>Published by:</b> XSEED
<b>Release date:</b> Late October (maybe November)
<b>Genre:</b> Horror Adventure
<b><strike>My</strike> prowler being a weaboo's Hype Level:</b> TAKE ALL MY MONEY
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> None.
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/CiLbO.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><p align=" " class="none">It's a SNES styled game that focuses on a haunted elementary school where you have to solve the mystery around the murders of children over the years. It has a 3D sound effect so headphones are really a must, there are no 'Game Over' screens and everything you do (walking into a room instead of walking down the hall) will change the outcome. Seriously, watch the <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJjDE_yyBZM" target="_blank">trailer</a>. Now.

Thanks to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a> for the write-up!</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Other Releases</b></div><!--h-->
<ul><li>The Adventures of Tintin: The Game (Wii, 3DS, PS3, Xbox 360)</li><li>Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi (PS3, Xbox 360)</li><li>Half Minute Hero 2 (PSP)</li></ul>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>DLC and Demos</b></div><!--h-->

<ul><li>Portal 2: Peer Review: 10/4 (North America)</li><li>InFamous 2: Festival of Blood: October</li></ul>


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm all up for Battlefield 3 and Kirby. =P


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2011)

Not really looking forward to most of these games. Kirby should be good, though.


			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *My Hype Level:* Not a fuck will be given until it is localized
> *GBAtemp Hype Level:* PROWLER


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Ooh, Ultimate Tenkaichi comes out this month?  Sweet.  I saw the videos and...I really don't know what to expect.

But Guild, you might want to change the GBAtemp Hype for Pokemon, it seems very few people care (and I'm one of the few).

And BF3 has been getting rather good reception around the temp.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

This PSP game needs more attention, it might or might not be released in October, XSEED wishes for a Halloween release anyway. You don't have to put it up in the first post since the release date is not known.
Corpse Party*Platform:* PSP
*Developed by:* Team GrisGris/5pb
*Published by:* XSEED
*Release date:* Late October (maybe November)
*Genre:* Horror Adventure
*My Hype Level:* TAKE ALL MY MONEY
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* None.





It's a SNES styled game that focuses on a haunted elementary school where you have to solve the mystery around the murders of children over the years. It has a 3D sound effect so headphones are really a must, there are no 'Game Over' screens and everything you do (walking into a room instead of walking down the hall) will change the outcome. Seriously, watch the trailer. Now.[/p]


----------



## Yuan (Oct 2, 2011)

You are forgetting:

Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One

[youtube]vhWTidOYNn0[/youtube]

Infamous 2 Halloween DLC

[youtube]jgp2d0vfbGQ[/youtube]


----------



## chyyran (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait for Kirby


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> You are forgetting:
> 
> Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One
> 
> ...



I think I stopped using the GBAtemp Hype Level as an accurate representation of the hype on GBAtemp a while ago.

But I do hear quite a bit of BF3 hate since it's in the first person and people have been going crazy over that piece of shit Pokemon game.

EDIT: And thanks to prowler for the Corpse Party addition. I made one minor addition to it, however...


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2011)

Not much there bar Batman and Corpse Party. And the E release of Catherine.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  I've heard nothing but negative response and indifference over PRB.  And looking at the BF3 thread...well, things are mixed.

But because of your former statement, my point is moot, so by all means.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 2, 2011)

Kirby and Batman for me...

*BIG Edit*: I forgot my most wanted: Professor Layton


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm really excited for the new Kirby game, as for Ultimate Tenkaichi.... 50 characters are not worth a buy but a burn =|.
Also One Piece: Gigant Battle 2 is released this month so I'm excited for that.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I'm really excited for the new Kirby game, as for Ultimate Tenkaichi.... 50 characters are not worth a buy but a burn =|.


50 Characters aren't- Are you serious?  Most games don't even allow you to pick that many.  Besides, I suspect that unlike Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2/3, in Ultimate Tenkaichi they're likely not counting the transformations.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> EDIT: And thanks to prowler for the Corpse Party addition. I made one minor addition to it, however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catherine getting released this month? o:


----------



## z0m813.cl0wn (Oct 2, 2011)

Please add - Skyrim
Platform: 360, PS3, PC
Developed by: Bethesda, Bethesda Softworks
Published by: Dunno!
Release date: Late November
Genre: RPG
My Hype Level: OMFG!!! New ELDER SCROLLS GAME!
GBAtemp Hype Level: Few Topics but well hyped!

Thanks!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm being serious, and that is the count with transformations in. Add that to the fact that your only allowed to create 5 characters, I can't say I like where the game is going.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

z0m813.cl0wn said:
			
		

> Please add - Skyrim



This is for October game releases, not November.


----------



## z0m813.cl0wn (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> z0m813.cl0wn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean for next month!


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 2, 2011)

Silent Hill: Downpour is also coming out this month if I'm not mistaken. :> I think on the 25th...?


----------



## Fudge (Oct 2, 2011)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Silent Hill: Downpour is also coming out this month if I'm not mistaken. :> I think on the 25th...?


November 25th, not October.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 2, 2011)

Yesyesyes. Kirby Wii and BF3!

And maybe Dr. Lautrec too.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this from?  They haven't even confirmed everything yet, and on the DB wiki I counted 57 characters (with transformations).  I've read a couple sources and none say anything about only having 5 custom characters.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 2, 2011)

This is missing Ace Combat: Assault Horizon. I know Blaze would be mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol I may do a write-up later.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

Also Guild, I just noticed you aren't using the proper box art for Type-0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: I forgot how to resize images by BBCode so I'll just leave this here


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2011)

I doubt Final Fantasy Type-0 will get localized because it doesn't seem like anyone outside Japan gives a fuck.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> I doubt Final Fantasy Type-0 will get localized because it doesn't seem like anyone outside Japan gives a fuck.


Well there is one person...


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 2, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering I went into gamestop and paid for this game in full up front, I'm going to be pretty annoyed if that is true. Their book said the 25th of October and the guy said the same. z_z


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the character selection video yet, there are 5 slots that are empty that suggests either the created characters or the custom characters from the past games:
-snip-
Edit: Err 6 slots, didn't count the top slot.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> I doubt Final Fantasy Type-0 will get localized because it doesn't seem like anyone outside Japan gives a fuck.


It's Square Enix, once they announce they are localizing it, hype will be through the roof.

Edit: And you really should check other sites than GBAtemp, there is plenty of people that care.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the Boxes with question marks in them?  I'm almost sure that those are for characters yet to be unlocked, and I counted 15.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if you look at the very end of the character selection it'll show 6 blank boxes.
Like around 0:11 in the video.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

nobody hyped for Umineko No Naku Koro Ni portable I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first (out of four games) will be out October 20th in Japan. It covers chapter 1 and 2 out of 8 chapters total. I doubt it's going to get localized, unless X-seed decides to do so.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 2, 2011)

Aren't you forgetting any Professor guy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Sorry, just forget what I said... Wrong forum.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> No, if you look at the very end of the character selection it'll show 6 blank boxes.
> Like around 0:11 in the video.


Those?  More than anything I think they suggest that there are no more characters so they just put empty boxes there to fill the space.

Games do it all the time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Probably. It just feels like on this forum me and maybe like three other people actually want to play Type-0.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> LOL Probably. It just feels like on this forum me and maybe like three other people actually want to play Type-0.



Well it's a PSP game on a DS/Wii site full of Sony haters.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and machomuu doesn't have a PSP ;_;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I still had my 3000, I would have sold it to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, Kirby should be very fun. The multiplayer looks awesome.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 2, 2011)

Your against Nintendo bias does not amuse me. We all know Batman the real game that is gonna suck.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Your against Nintendo bias does not amuse me. We all know Batman the real game that is gonna suck.



Unless you figured it out, "suck" was a pun.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I knew there was a joke there...but I feel ashamed for not knowing what it was...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2011)

Is there a separate topic for NDS?
Professor Layton and the Last Specter is out on October 17th as well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Is there a separate topic for NDS?
> Professor Layton and the Last Specter is out on October 17th as well.


Oh god, I totally forgot about this. I'm extremely excited for this game. It should be on the list.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Is there a separate topic for NDS?
> Professor Layton and the Last Specter is out on October 17th as well.



Hm, I skimmed through the DS list on GameFAQs and I didn't pick it up.

But I only do one topic now, I used to do a separate DS and Wii one but the releases started to dwindle down and my interest on the other side of things began to peak. I'll try and dig up some info for Layton though.


----------



## dragon574444 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was gonna ask you why you dislike Kirby, then I read it again. 9/10


----------



## Ikki (Oct 2, 2011)

Will be buying BF3, might get Arkham City and Rage, will probably get Layton 4

I would probably get Tetris Axis if I had a 3DS already. 20 modes, online multiplayer and pretty cool use of AR will make this a pretty awesome Tetris experience.


----------



## Andman315 (Oct 2, 2011)

YAY LAYTON


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2011)

Some decent games for the 3DS, Tetris is always epic.
I'll only get BF 3 I think, the other games are slightly interesting (FF Type-0 and Batman in particular), but nothing compares to BF3 this month.

Next month is Skyrim-time!


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 2, 2011)

I like how the NA version of Kirby has the obligatory angry eyebrow look.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll take Kirby, and that's about it.

November, though...*mouth waters*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 2, 2011)

Why aren't scary games released in October? I rarely ever see that happening.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright, the big games of the month for me are Battlefield 3 and Batman:AC.

I might wait and see with BF3; I'm right there with you on the quality of the beta. Hopefully all of those bugs, glitches, and issues with the gameplay will be ironed out in the final release. As for Batman, it looks pretty great. I loved the first game, even if it kind of petered out with the final boss fight. Still, it was a great game, and I'm hoping the sequel will expand upon the foundation the first one set.

Next month... November seems like it is going to be a real wallet killer.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll probably get Dark Souls, Dr. Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Professor Layton and the Last Specter, and Kirby's Return to Dreamland.


----------



## klim28 (Oct 3, 2011)

I want my The Tale of the Two Towns 3D


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

Will download Kirby. Looks fun.

Dark Souls is gonna be epic.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Oct 3, 2011)

I freaking want Kirby dude. I have so many memories with Kirby 64 it's not even funny. I haven't touched my Wii at all. Not even for the HBC and GC games. Kirby might change that.



Oh and BF3 looks cool too. But your hype level is only like that because you didn't get the chance to play Caspian Border. That map is fuckin' amazing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Genre:* First Person Controller Thrower








 I love you for that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait for Dark Souls though, considering how awesome Demon's Souls was


----------



## Narayan (Oct 3, 2011)

is corpse party Japanese or english?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 3, 2011)

I will probably get Rumble Blast and Layton. 

Also you may want to take out Lautrec. Since the game has been delayed till December:
Source



			
				klim28 said:
			
		

> I want my The Tale of the Two Towns 3D


This!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2011)

wth is all this business about only prowler being the only person that cares about type-0? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And corpse party as well... must get...

@Narayan must be the NA version cos the JP version came out last year IIRC


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I wonder what it's like to be a "hardcore" Pokemon fan at times. To actually anticipate a game like this.


I consider myself a Pokemon fan, and I don’t give a shit about this game. Maybe a few people like these pkmn spinoffs... but most of the pkmn "hardcore" fanbase (like the one that you will find at smogon university) doesn’t care about this shitty game. The most appealing things for a hardcore longtime pokemon fan are the pkmn metagame and the nostalgia feel of the main rpg series.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2011)

Removed Dr. Lautrec (It was supposed to be out in November, but now it's delayed to December)
Here's the code if you need it next time:

```
[h][b]Dr. Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights[/b][/h]

[b]Platform:[/b] 3DS
[b]Developed by:[/b] Konami?
[b]Published by:[/b] Konami
[b]Release date:[/b] October 18th (North America)
[b]Genre:[/b] Puzzle
[b]My Hype Level:[/b] Not Professor Layton but I still don't care
[b]GBAtemp Hype Level:[/b] Hype has gone down

[img]http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/object/095/095583/dr_l_f1boxart_160w.jpg[/img]
[p= ]I haven't really followed this game (well, any 3DS game for that matter) but this at first struck me as a Professor Layton rip off. Apparently it's not, it's some sort of RPG/puzzle game. What this extends to is beyond me (whether it's like my beloved Puzzle Quest or just some "Puzzler with RPG elements"), but it's a somewhat big name release in a rather scarce desert of releases for the system.
[/p]
```


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 3, 2011)

All Kirby for me, I still remember going to get the first GB game in the store when it was new. I have enough versions of Tetris that I'll pass. Now if they were to remake Tetris 3D from the VB days, that might be worth a look...


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirby, Layton, Corpse Party (TAKE ALL MY MONEY) and the Nanashi no Game translation (it's not on the list, but who cares, should be out this month, right?) are must plays for me and I'm going to at least try FF Type-0. (Although I'll probably get stuck after an hour of gameplay or so like usually in Japanese games) 
If I get my PS3 fixed I'll have to play Peer Review as well. Good month for gaming


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Just noticed on the front page Guild





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> for some tasty Japanese unlocalized bait.


Corpse Party is getting localized, that's the English date


----------



## Saken (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear people that believe 50 characters is not enough for UT,

Do you really want to play as the most *useless* characters ever, such as Cui, Freiza soldier, King Cold, King Vegeta, the random guy that gave Goku his energy(for Spirit bomb, briefly shown on screen)... etc.?

1. They all suck, and i find it is not enjoyable at all to play with characters that are sloppy and slow

2. These characters all use probably at most 1 move in the entire series, so coming up with a move list becomes stupid as it's not even canon.

3. Less characters = more time spent developing *key* characters... more moves, attack combinations etc. (from what i've seen the attack combinations are the same but executed differently... depressing)

Just thought i'd chuck in that character creation is a good concept, but i wanna see original faces etc. not Goku's face with vegeta's hair stuck on him with Brolly's body... (not to mention no unique moves, can't wait to see all the broken/overpowered moves on one character online)

Sincerely,
Common sense.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Dear people that believe 50 characters is not enough for UT,
> 
> Do you really want to play as the most *useless* characters ever, such as Cui, Freiza soldier, King Cold, King Vegeta, the random guy that gave Goku his energy(for Spirit bomb, briefly shown on screen)... etc.?
> 
> ...



The more characters the better.
The only fun thing about the DBZ fighting games was fighting your buddy and both of you hit random and see who you got.
God damn that's fun.
Can't do that with few characters, it just gets fucking lame quick.
Budokai Tenkaichi 3 was the best ever.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Dear people that believe 50 characters is not enough for UT,
> 
> Do you really want to play as the most *useless* characters ever, such as Cui, Freiza soldier, King Cold, King Vegeta, the random guy that gave Goku his energy(for Spirit bomb, briefly shown on screen)... etc.?
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Though they did (for some reason) add Cui.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

What No binding of isaac, that game kicked so much ass. Was only released a few days ago and I've beaten it like 5 times. I lovvvvve that game.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> What No binding of isaac, that game kicked so much ass. Was only released a few days ago and I've beaten it like 5 times. I lovvvvve that game.


That was a September release, this is October.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 4, 2011)

Get inside me Dark Souls. I NEED IT INSIDE ME.


Demon's Souls is one of the greatest gaming experiences of this entire generation. It is one of the deepest, most challenging, and most intelligent games of this gen. Dark Souls is going to be even better.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2011)

looking forward to Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi .


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> looking forward to Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi .


You and me both.  I remember when you used to have a DBZ avatar and Sig.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> UnoAphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you enjoy pissing me off or something? Just curious anyway
I would consider Binding of Isaac to be an october release because it was released at the end of september, Can't really call something the game of the month for the month it was released when it was released at the end of the month. So by that logic you could just simply ignore games.


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 4, 2011)

Kirby and Dark Souls have looked good, and have gotten good reviews (which usually means nothing).

I have heard TERRIBLE things about the Tetris for 3DS, and I really hope they are all wrong.

All the other games I don't give a rats ass about. Battlefield 3 is a trashware FPS. And RAGE is a failed attempt at a good IP from id. I think they were supposed to go console then handheld not the other way around!!!

Next comes Square Enix's Final Fantasy series. No words will ever describe the hatred I have for where this series has gone. You're are killing my childhood Square Enix, MY CHILDHOOD!?! It seems like they are crapping out titles nowadays, and they were once upon a time pieces of art. Prove me wrong, show us Japan can make a next-gen RPG. DO IT! PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Dragon Ball Z games are always good to look forward to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, excited for the new one. And yet I wish they would bring back the ol' RPG series they made for the GBA. Dragon Ball Z: The Legacy of Goku. If they remade that for the 3DS, I would be very happy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> october release because it was released at the end of september



Then it's a September release because it was released in September.

I skipped July, August, and September due to just complete forgetfulness, so I missed that game. Sorry, but shit happens. I didn't see it on my release lists (I also hardly do PC games since there's a ton of them coming out all the time and listing every meaningful one for the month would take up an entire thread) and therefore it got the cut, sorry, but that's final.


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 5, 2011)

I just got Dark Souls trying it now. So far pretty awesome, much more in depth character creation then I expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also got Warhammer 40000 Space Marine, I find it to be pretty good, not as good as Gears of War 3 but definitely a great game. So much is coming out in the next few months. Idk how I am going to survive.


----------



## DxEggman (Oct 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me you guys are on XBox Live?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 5, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you stupid or do you just enjoy wasting space with your postcount+1 crap.
It's a september-fucking-release. This is also a very un-thorough list since Guild doesn't have time to scour the internet for every single good release in a month.
Why does it matter at ALL if it's mentioned on this list?

----

Got Dark Souls.
Played it for about 13 or so hours at least so far. About to play more. So. Fucking. Hard.
Especially trying to figure out where to go. That confused the crap outta me. Up to ringing the first bell is obvious, after that you're completely alone to go accidentally run into 1000ft tall 10 headed hydras that shoot water balls the size of new jersey at you.

EDIT: Going to need wall repair kits soon. Smashing controller into wall. Fuck. The. Capra. Demon.


----------



## Redostrike (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm,

Tetris is going to be added to my collection of 3DS games for sure! Its a nice game and its one of the games that come off the shelve more often than another game.

I love Kirby but i have to wait (europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Same with pokémon rumble. I'm a pokémon fan and its an ok game to have fun with. I mostly enjoy the RPG styled ones better like every other pokémon fan but these are nice too. And its definettly not the worst spinoff. PokéPark Wii is the worst one in my opinoin. Ofcourse this is not to bash on that game cause it's enjoyable, but more for smaller kids that is.

I also think you are forgetting one bigger release. Spyro Skylanders. I know i'm gonna attrac a few people on this but i still think its going to be a nice game and worth the mention!.


----------



## prowler (Oct 6, 2011)

Can I forget Demon Souls and go for Dark Souls?

I didn't like Demon Souls all that much, it was kinda boring.
I think Dark Souls has open world? Should be much more enjoyable


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Can I forget Demon Souls and go for Dark Souls?
> 
> I didn't like Demon Souls all that much, it was kinda boring.
> I think Dark Souls has open world? Should be much more enjoyable



I honestly prefer Demon's Souls level based system, but Open World isn't bad (albeit slightly confusing)

You can definitely just play Dark Souls. Neither have much of a story, so the only benefit would be experience. Dark Souls is a HELL of a lot tougher. My friend got it and had never played Demon's Souls. He's not doin' too bad, but the bosses...ahah. Good times.


----------

